# Vanilla Yogurt



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I use this as a quasi-ice cream replacement frequently.

It is great with fruit.

Do you guys use this?

If you watch what you are buying, you can get stuff that is very low in fat and calories.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife and I often eat vanilla yogurt with granola and fruit for breakfast.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> My wife and I often eat vanilla yogurt with granola and fruit for breakfast.


This is one of my favorites. Vanilla yogurt is good on waffles with hot fruit compote, too.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> This is one of my favorites. Vanilla yogurt is good on waffles with hot fruit compote, too.


Sounds good. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

I eat Dannon Lite vanilla yogurt almost daily. This particular one is low in sugar, which is why I like it. Before I lift weights, I make a shake of this, fruit (banannas, peaches, cherries, oranges...anything that will blend nicely), egg white, and olive oil. Yummmmmmmmmmy!


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

DocHolliday said:


> This is one of my favorites. Vanilla yogurt is good on waffles with hot fruit compote, too.


Absolutely!


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Life just wouldn't be the same without yogurt! I must admit, I don't really care for any of the flavored varieties, including vanilla. My breakfast, for years, has been non-fat plain yogurt, a drizzle of raw honey mixed in just to take the edge off the sharpness, granola and fresh fruit, usually nectarines, peaches or plums and black dark-roast coffee. I got into this habit years ago in Russia, first with blinis, yogurt and honey, and then the granola route.

I also make a veggie dip with plain yogurt, some salt to cut the sharpness, maybe just a touch of tabasco sauce and/or some light soy sauce (looks like baby puke with the soy sacue, but it tastes sooo good).

It also serves well as a substitute for sour cream in many dishes. Again, I got this in Russia: baked potato with plain yogurt and caviar. For an occasional change of pace, toss a dollop of plain yogurt in your red spaghetti sauce. And I haven't even begun to go into all the Greek uses of yogurt. It's one of God's great gifts to us.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Take low fat, regular yogurt. No flavourings or sweeteners. Then take a coffee filter (I use the actual insert of an old coffee maker lined with a disposable paper filter) and put the yogurt in that, over a large glass in the fridge. Basically let all the whey filter out until it is a fairly thick paste. Now use this as a butter spread substitute or a mayo substitute.


----------

